# Pumpkin good or pumpkin bad?



## Missy (Jun 9, 2010)

I have read that it is good for Sulcata to have pumpkin once a week. Is that true? The article said that it helps to keep them from getting parasites, is that true? I have never given Tank pumpkin but if it is good for him I will grow some.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jun 9, 2010)

I think pumpkin (and most squashes) are great food for tortoises and provide some key nutritional ingriedients. Many keepers claim that it has an added benefit as natural parasite control. I don't know if that is true, I've never seen an conclusive results, but I feed mine pumpkin anyway for the nutritional reasons. I feed all of my tortoise species pumpkin mainly in the late summer and fall when it's readily available in my area. 

Pumpkin Nutrients:
Raw (DB) Cooked (DB) Canned (DB) Libby's Canned 
Serving Size (cup) 1/2 1/2 1/2 1/2 
Wt/svg (g) 58 122.5 122.5 122 
Kcal/svg 15.1 24.5 41.7 40 
Fat (g) 0.06 0.09 0.34 0.5 
Cholesterol (mg) 0 0 0 0 
Total Carbohydrate (g) 3.8 6 9.9 9 
Fiber (g) 0.29 1.3 3.6 5 
Sodium (mg) 0.58 1.2 6.1 5 
Potassium (mg) 197.2 281.8 252.4 n/a 
Protein (g) 0.58 0.88 1.3 2 
Vitamin A (IU/svg) 928 1325.5 27018.6 17500 
Vitamin A (% RDI) 18.6 26.5 540.4 350 
Vitamin C (mg/svg) 5.2 5.8 5.1 4.8 
Vitamin C (% RDI) 8.7 9.7 8.5 8 
Calcium (mg/svg) 12.2 18.4 31.9 40 
Calcium (% RDI) 1.2 1.8 3.2 4 
Iron (mg/svg) 0.46 0.7 1.7 1.8 
Iron (% RDI) 2.6 3.9 9.4 10 
Folate (mcg/svg) 9.4 10.4 15.1 n/a 
Folate (% RDI) 2.4 2.6 3.8 n/a 
DB: Data Bank Values (USDA Nutrient Composition Tables) 
RDI: Recommended Daily Intake (Nutrition Label Standard)


----------



## dmmj (Jun 9, 2010)

Fire bad, pumpkin ok in moderation like everything else, and it is the seeds that help control parasites.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jun 9, 2010)

Fire bad, Beer ok in moderation. Fire and beer together-usually very bad!

Does anyone have solid source (a study, a paper, an article, etc...) about the benefits of pumpkin or pumpkin seeds aiding in the control of parasites? I've always heard about this but have never seen proof and definitely would be interested in reading about it.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 9, 2010)

I give it out once-a-week (in season)...only fresh...seeds and all.


----------



## Missy (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone I think I will grow some pumpkin 



GBtortoises said:


> I think pumpkin (and most squashes) are great food for tortoises and provide some key nutritional ingriedients. Many keepers claim that it has an added benefit as natural parasite control. I don't know if that is true, I've never seen an conclusive results, but I feed mine pumpkin anyway for the nutritional reasons. I feed all of my tortoise species pumpkin mainly in the late summer and fall when it's readily available in my area.
> 
> Pumpkin Nutrients:
> Raw (DB) Cooked (DB) Canned (DB) Libby's Canned
> ...



Wow, thanks for the info.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 9, 2010)

Here's a couple sources:

http://www.critterchat.net/worming.htm

http://backtobasicliving.com/blog/pumpkin-seed-chicken-dewormer/

http://www.herbs2000.com/herbs/herbs_pumpkin.htm


----------



## dmmj (Jun 9, 2010)

Just remember fire bad, I stand by my statement


----------



## Madkins007 (Jun 9, 2010)

Here is a thread about pumpkin seed dewormers:
http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-10992.html?highlight=pumpkin


----------



## Jenilyn (Jun 9, 2010)

can russians have it too?


----------



## Candy (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow Yvonne those are great sites that you gave. It even has information on the RAW FOOD DIET (BARF) for dogs. Thanks. Good information everyone.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jun 10, 2010)

Yvonne & Mark-Thanks to both of you for the excellent information links!

"can russians have it too?"-Pumpkin is suitable for any tortoise species to eat. Some are more attracted to it than others.


----------



## Tom (Jun 10, 2010)

GBtortoises said:


> Fire bad, Beer ok in moderation. Fire and beer together-usually very bad!



Okay, fire and beer bad. BUT: Fire, MEAT and beer, very good! Me likey BBQ.



I was going to ask if just eating the seeds raw and plain did the trick. Thanks for answering before I asked Dean. I can't wait for them to start growing them this year. There is a pumpkin patch a few hundred yards from my ranch. Around 200 acres of pumpkins. Its on my camel walking route. The owners have invited the neighbors to help themselves in exchange for watching out for "poachers" after hours. I learned from Maggie a few months ago that the flowers and leaves are good too. Woo hoo! Another free food. I've got to go over and talk to the ranch manager to check on the pesticide/fertilizer situation. He's a good guy. He'll be honest with me. Some of the leaves are bug chewed every year, so they can't be using a whole lot of pesticides.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jun 10, 2010)

"Okay, fire and beer bad. BUT: Fire, MEAT and beer, very good! Me likey BBQ."

There's no disputing the truth of that statement!!!!!!!


----------



## mjecson (Jun 10, 2010)

If any thing great for the tortoise then it is pumpkin, because it is really great by taste for them and the full of nutritions in there. So for the best health of the pet we can use it. Another best thing is pumpkin can give the best help to pet to grow more and more.


----------

